# Esquire + Victoria Regal = Tone Heaven



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I shot this video today in anticipation of a “for sale” thread that I’ll be posting soon. First I’ve got to take pictures of the guitar. 

Those that know me know that I love my vintage guitars. As much as it kills me to admit - this new MJT Esquire has that old wood tone. Video is of the guitar straight into my newly acquired Victoria Regal II (thanks @Larrivee). The amp is running a single 6V6 for 5 watts with the original 15” Weber alnico. Volume at 5, reverb at 3.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sweet sound and playing.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

nbs2005 said:


> Sweet sound and playing.


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I have had a few mjt guitars through the shop (setups, string changes etc)
They have all been fantastic....One had a super comfortable v neck.....I did not want to give it back lol

Great tone and very nice playing

Nathan


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

nbs2005 said:


> Sweet sound and playing.


What he said. Esquires are magical.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks gents


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Totally Sweet.
C


----------



## Larrivee (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice amp!!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great tone for sure. I picked up my first MJT Tele last year on the forum and its my numero uno. Congrats on a great set-up. Love the Victoria with a 15 incher in it. !!!!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

good playing and very nice tone.
Next time, flip that toggle switch a few times and let us hear the difference.
G.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn, that is one great sounding rig.


----------

